# Bigger And Better Is In The Driveway



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

Picked up our new 27RLS with the Havana interior yesterday afternoon. Had to trade in our 04 25 FB-S becuase we couldn't get it sold before delivery of the new one. Figure I lost about $3,000 trading it in but saved a little on sales tax. Oh well.

Also got to pull her home with our new/used 05 Chevy 2500 HD Duramax. Pulled like a dream. Step on the pedal and away you go. Couldn't believe how much bigger the 27RLS seems than the 25FB-S. Seem like it's twice as big. 2' makes alot of difference. The Sydney editions are a little taller too. I have the spare tire backed right up within 2" of the garage door and the tongne is 2" from the street. Just fits.

Now we are in the process of loading all the stuff that we took out of the 25FB-S and installing all the goodies we bought from the dealer. First camping trip is scheduled for April 28th in LaCrosse, WI.


----------



## WIOutbacker (Feb 12, 2006)

dancinmon said:


> Picked up our new 27RLS with the Havana interior yesterday afternoon. Had to trade in our 04 25 FB-S becuase we couldn't get it sold before delivery of the new one. Figure I lost about $3,000 trading it in but saved a little on sales tax. Oh well.
> 
> Also got to pull her home with our new/used 05 Chevy 2500 HD Duramax. Pulled like a dream. Step on the pedal and away you go. Couldn't believe how much bigger the 27RLS seems than the 25FB-S. Seem like it's twice as big. 2' makes alot of difference. The Sydney editions are a little taller too. I have the spare tire backed right up within 2" of the garage door and the tongne is 2" from the street. Just fits.
> 
> ...


Where are you going in La Crosse. I live in Galesville and work in La Crosse. I think we are going to go to Lake Neshonic in West Salem the weekend of the 28th (we pick up our 25RSS tomorrow). We're going to stay at Pettibone on memorial weekend. I'm not sure if we'll hit goose island sometime this summer or not. I've heard it's nice.

Have fun!
John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS on the new toy(s). Happy Camping!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I feel your euphoria. While we did not trade in the perfect-for-us 26 RS, I am itching to tow it with our 3/4 ton Yukon XL (and watch the gas gauge move!).

Congrats.

Randy


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

As a fellow midwesterner (Minnesota), I welcome you cheeseheads. Enjoy.


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

Where are you going in La Crosse. I live in Galesville and work in La Crosse. I think we are going to go to Lake Neshonic in West Salem the weekend of the 28th (we pick up our 25RSS tomorrow). We're going to stay at Pettibone on memorial weekend. I'm not sure if we'll hit goose island sometime this summer or not. I've heard it's nice.

WIOutbacker,

We are camping at Pettibone. One of our other favorites is Hiway 250 Campground in Lansboro, MN. It's right on the bike path and the river. Biking, fishing, tubing, canoeing, Amish tours, 10 minute walk to town on the bike path for evening bar hopping or shopping.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Congratulations! 

... whoâ€™da thunk bigger could be better ...









MaeJae


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Congratulations on the new Outback, dancinmon!*









That is one sweet rig!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Figure I lost about $3,000 trading it in but saved a little on sales tax


Been there, done that, but thought it was well worth it. At least to me. Apparently, to you, too.

Enjoy your new rig.









Mark


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

dancinmon,

Sounds like you got a nice setup between the TT and the new TV.

Congrats! and Happy Camping! Good luck on the 1st trip.

C-Mac


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

New Outback AND a new Truck!!! Man, you're live'n the high life my friend.

Congrats to you on BOTH purchases.


----------

